# clarion CD6100RMP car radio cd player



## ashrob (Jun 19, 2013)

I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice. I recently bought a car with a clarion CD6100RMP car radio cd player. The radio and cd player work very well but the usb and sd reader don't seem to work. When I try to insert a usb stick or an sd card "err skip" appears in the display. I tried resetting the unit. No luck. I didn't try and disconnect the battery. Could that help ? Or - as I suspect - Does it mean that I'll have to buy a new unit as it wouldn't be worth the cost of repairing it ? The radio and cd player are so good, I would like to keep the unit if it's possible. If anyone could help me, I would be very grateful.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ashrob said:


> I would be very grateful if someone could give me some advice. I recently bought a car with a clarion CD6100RMP car radio cd player. The radio and cd player work very well but the usb and sd reader don't seem to work. When I try to insert a usb stick or an sd card "err skip" appears in the display. I tried resetting the unit. No luck. I didn't try and disconnect the battery. Could that help ? Or - as I suspect - Does it mean that I'll have to buy a new unit as it wouldn't be worth the cost of repairing it ? The radio and cd player are so good, I would like to keep the unit if it's possible. If anyone could help me, I would be very grateful.


 Try formatting your USB as boot-able............................


----------



## ashrob (Jun 19, 2013)

jaggerwild

thanks for your advice. much appreciated. ashrob clarion car radio


----------

